# Ecstatic Owner of a New (to me) Noreve Cover!



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG- I love this cover!!! Bought it from a fellow KBer- it is the Noreve Platinum (Illumination series) for K2i.
I was slightly apprehensive about the "rail system" at first, not believing it would hold my Kindle securely enough, but it sure does! (Did all sorts of shaking to make sure it wouldn't come loose- that sucker is IN there good and tight!!)

The color is beautiful- it is a very soft, almost warm silver color. The leather is super soft and gives some really great padding without adding too much bulk- I really really love it!

Of course, now I need a new skin!(I have Laurie's Garden right now, but I am ready for a change and wanted something a little "softer")

After much debate and staring at all of DG's many offerings, I finally decided on one-
Here is my pretty new cover (thanks pattyaz for the cover and the pic!):









And here is the skin I just ordered- Turbulent Dreams:



Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooh - very pretty skin and gorgeous cover!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I love that cover. I'll probably end up buying one if they are still available next year. I think I have hit my limit on how much I can spend on Kindle accessories, and we're only into July.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I still feel an occassional pull to try another noreve but won't until the next K is released. Glad you love yours


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love your combination! It is beautiful, subtle, and classy.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, that looks so soft and dreamy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I absolutely love the Noreve covers, I have 2 of them.  I'm as passionate about them as all the Oberon owners are about theirs!  I'm glad you got the Platinum, when I saw that Patty had that for sale I was sure tempted but my gosh, I don't need 3 covers, so I resisted.  I also have a Nook, and I've already told my daughter that's what I want for Christmas, a Noreve cover for my Nook.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sure that the Noreve isn't perfect for everyone (which is what makes the world so great- different strokes for different folks!), but this cover is really really perfect for ME!  I keep "fondling it" and marveling at how beautiful the leather is, how lightweight it is, and how protective it is without being bulky! The fit is really perfect and I can easily access all of the buttons and charging port with the cover on. The rails are very unobtrusive, but keep the K2i really tightly secured. The finish on the Illumination leathers give them a soft sheen and also a bit of a "coating" that helps keep them from absorbing anything- easy to wipe off (mostly kitty hair in this house!), and I suspect it will be very very durable over time, too....  I just love it!!!!!!

OK- I'm done gushing now.... for the moment!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

How is the protection for the corners?


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

The edges of the cover pretty much come to exactly the edge of the Kindle- so there isn't "extra" that would ensure that leather hits the surface instead of the Kindle-however, I DO feel that overall, the case is pretty darn protective- it fits snugly and securely, so it won't flip "open" if it takes a tumble, and the rails do offer a thin layer of protection along the top, bottom and across the center part of the outside.... But I am thinking that a hard, direct hit onto one of the 2 outside corners COULD be an issue-  but I am willing to live with that- I think short of a cover that zips all the way around, there is going to be SOME corner exposure...


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Love the case.  It's very classy looking.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Great news. Enjoy!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It looks lovely, and that track system is brilliant.  The only reason I never considered one was all the slots and pockets on the left hand side.  But it looks like they don't add any bulk or weight at all.  I guess I should have considered it after all.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Other than putting my contact info in one of the pockets, I don't really have any use for the "travel wallet" on the inside of case- but, it truly doesn't add any bulk at all- it's just some flat "slots" really where you  could put a credit card or two or other small thing...  I don't even notice that it is there- so if that is your only hesitation.....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I absolutely love my Noreve! I keep wanting to get another one, but then, do I need another one? I _want_ another one though


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

That's a lovely cover!

I don't need another cover - my M-Edge and Oberon are great - but I really want a Noreve.  I keep hoping someone will want to sell one for the DX here, since I can't bring myself to pay retail for something that I want but don't need.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am the victim of this boards enablers in that I have bought way too many covers. But as family are now getting into kindles then I am able to use them. The noreve is my favorite although I do like the look of Oberon hummingbird and butterfly. Enjoy admiring your cover!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

ZsuZsu said:


> Other than putting my contact info in one of the pockets, I don't really have any use for the "travel wallet" on the inside of case- but, it truly doesn't add any bulk at all- it's just some flat "slots" really where you could put a credit card or two or other small thing... I don't even notice that it is there- so if that is your only hesitation.....


Okay. Now I want one. You got me, Zsuzsu. How did you decide which leather to get?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ZsuZsu, That's the exact combo I'm planning for my iPad (if I can ever get it) I already have my noreve thanks to a fellow KB member.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Very pretty. I ogled that cover, but was afraid it would be too heavy. I'm glad it's not.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Okay. Now I want one. You got me, Zsuzsu. How did you decide which leather to get?


It ended up being an easy decision since I bought it from a KBer who needed to get rid of one of her covers- I had been looking at all different leathers on the Noreve site, and was having trouble deciding which on was my favorite... the platinum color honestly probably wouldn't have been my very first choice, but now that I have it, I absolutely LOVE it- it's such a "soft" color with just a little bit of sheen.... I was worried that it might be too shiny or look too much like patent leather- but it doesn't- it just has a little bit of 'glow" and is so pretty in different types of light-


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very beautiful


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

This case was so pretty that it pushed me over the edge into ordering one.

My ocean blue Noreve for my DXG should be here in a few weeks - I placed my order over the weekend, and they were nice enough to write and tell me that it would be a wait for the blue since they manufacture them after the order is placed, and asked if I would prefer black for immediate shipment. I told them I thought the blue was pretty enough to be worth the wait, and that I appreciated the consideration they showed in checking with me about it.

I figure it'll be at least 3 weeks, but in the end I'll think it was worth the wait. With an introductory offer they sent me, and a coupon code someone here posted, my final cost was just under $75 - higher than the M-Edge cases, but considerably lower than a new Oberon.

I just couldn't help myself . . .


----------

